
Free private Git, Subversion and Mercurial repositories from cloud - kontulai
http://try.deveo.com/free/
======
i0nutzb
Probably a comparision between deveo vs gitlab vs github vs bitbucket would be
useful?

Because in your feature list you have everything that at least on of you
competition already do.

PS: SVN is still a thing? :D

~~~
kontulai
Here's a blog post worth of comparison, naturally from very subjective POV. ;)
We'll try to add it to the page as well.

[http://blog.deveo.com/what-makes-deveo-different-from-
github...](http://blog.deveo.com/what-makes-deveo-different-from-github-
gitlab-and-bitbucket/)

I would say the things you find in Deveo that you don't find in
Github/GitLab/Bitbucket are at least, but not limited to:

\- real multi-tenancy, e.g. you always login to your company rather than the
system as a whole

\- kanban board view for issues and ability to define the states for issues

\- projects that contain repos rather than just repos

\- git, svn, mercurial (svn is still alive, trust me)

\- webdav repos (e.g. dropbox alternative)

\- triggering hooks based on file/branch patterns

\- better ux (debateable)

In addition our servers are running in Europe, which might or might not be a
thing for you.

Try it out yourself and tell if you found something else. :) We naturally also
want feedback for our product to be able to improve.

~~~
i0nutzb
> Here's a blog post worth of comparison

I'd suggest you a nice and simple table comparision. Some kind of TL;DR
version ;)

> projects that contain repos rather than just repos

This one sounds interesting

> In addition our servers are running in Europe

I understand the server location is more like a marketing thingy; I live in
Europe, but frankly, I don't give a damn about the location of the server.

I don't push/pull code every second, so the whatever latency is present is
perfectly acceptable. Even if the server would be in the exact oposite point
of the Earth, I could live with few seconds delay :)

~~~
kontulai
I hope the bullet points were enough for a TLDR?

The one project - multiple repositories is a design choice we made right from
the beginning since it follows more naturally how work is done in actual
companies, e.g. there are projects and in a project, there are frontend,
backend, and other repositories. Finding all the stuff from one place is quite
convenient.

Mentioning Europe hosting here is more like a marketing thing I agree, but
hey, you need to distinguish yourself somehow. In addition, we are targeting
European markets at the moment, so whatever relates to that is worth
mentioning, right?

Also, we have been dealing with companies of different sizes for the last
decade. During that time we have learned that there are legislations and such,
that dictate where some code needs to be hosted. There are also people who are
security constrained because of no apparent reason and want certain things,
such as their code being hosted in Europe rather than in US.

The latencies might also contribute to the operations in the web UI in some
cases. Anyway, it's not our biggest marketing message, but something I wanted
to mention.

Thanks for your comments so far. I would love to hear more feedback from you
after you have tried the product.

~~~
i0nutzb
>I hope the bullet points were enough for a TLDR?

Absolutely, but unless you're planning to link this thread on the site, it
won't be useful for EVERY user ;)

> more feedback from you after you have tried the product.

I'll create an account for my next project; there are some stuff that I would
like to try.

------
kontulai
We are trying out new business model. Limited supply for now. Get it while it
lasts. :) Comments, questions, etc. welcome. Will be checking this thread.

------
stephenr
Signed up, waiting for the email.

One question: does this have the largefiles mercurial extension enabled server
side, and if not could it be?

~~~
kontulai
At the moment no I'm afraid. Probably it could configurable. Would you like to
submit this at [http://support.deveo.com/](http://support.deveo.com/) so we
can follow up with you when it's done?

